# Plans and schematics for building guitars and effects



## zbroth (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tutorials and educational books, INCLUDING*

Acoustic Guitar Construction.pdf
Art Of Mixing.pdf
Building Electric Guitars .pdf
Cheap Auto-Wa.pdf
Concert Reverb Schematic.pdf
Effects - Sitar Effect for Guitar (schematic).pdf
Fret Farm Bass Guides4.pdf
Gourd Banjo Construction.pdf
Guitar - FretBoard Logic SE .pdf
Guitar Builders FAQ.pdf
Guitar Design Production and Repair.pdf
Guitar Funk Box .pdf
Guitar Pickup - Make Your Own.pdf
Guitar Wiring - Humbucking Pickups, Modifications, Guitar Effects Schematics.pdf
How to build a Junkbox Guitar Amplifier.pdf
How To Build Your Own Effects Guitar Electronics Schematics.pdf
Leslie Effect Simulator.pdf
Looper.pdf
Make a guitar sound like a banjo or mandolin.pdf
Musical Instrument Amplifier Servicing .pdf
Shure - Connecting Microphones To Mixers WW.pdf
The Electric Guitar Amplifier Handbook .pdf
Tonepad Chorus Ensemble2.pdf
Tube Preamplifier Project.pdf

Download


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Need I say it? Be careful here. I wouldn't download this with YOUR 10 foot pole 

How about some background and bona fides, zbroth?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha ....


----------



## zbroth (Mar 15, 2011)

lool I just want to share those great stuffs no trojan or virus dude don't worry


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

great first post!


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for that splendid offering and welcome to the forum zbroth. My computer reports no bugs. That was worth it for "The Art Of Mixing". 
Bruce


----------

